# Really looking forward to the changes



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Next year when the new deer check system is in place will be a happy time for me and my hunting group.

Josh and I both decided to take a doe for the freezer on Monday. The deer were not moving well and it was late afternoon before we got the task completed. We both shot withing minutes of each other. Both does ended up in pretty tough areas to get them out of. By the time we gutted both deer and got them to the truck it was pushing 6:30. Our closest and normal check station was closed. We had to go to the hotel and do a search to find someone still open and then drive 30 minutes one way to check these deer.

The processor we use is 10 minutes (the opposite way from the hotel and check station) from where we hunt. It would have been very nice to have been able to phone check these deer and just take them to the butcher.

We could have waited and checked them the next morning except that Josh needed to go home that night for work the next morning. I can't check in his deer the next day, and I didn't want the deer to freeze solid overnight.

I know there are many that believe that the new system will lead to more people cheating, but cheaters will always be cheaters and it won't make honest hunters dishonest, at least not us.

The new system will remove so much hassle by not being required to transport our deer to a check station, I'm really happy with the change.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i totaly agree...most of our check stations have quit checking and the ones that do still check close at 6 pm...were we hunt by the time we get field dressed dragged and loaded from an evening hunt, its 630-7 pm till we get back to town...that means hanging the deer in garage that night, taking it back down,driving to check station the rehanging...total PIA!!! cant wait till the call in system, will make life much easier, at least for our group!!!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

yes,the honest hunter will stay honest and the dishonest will always be that way.how many more deer will they take before they're caught?this is also part of the states cut backs to help save more but,it also hurt the local economy by not having people stop at the local check stations that may be stores,gas stations,etc.i quess i'm not ready for a change like this.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone who thinks it will make poaching easier has their head somewhere dark. It&#8217;s very easy to get away with now, and up until a few years ago it was shockingly easy. A person could literally go and tag in multiple bucks without anyone ever realizing it. I too look forward to the change. Lundy, what would have happened if you had shot the deer on Tuesday evening? Would you have made it to the check station by the 8pm legal cut-off? I know there have been many, many, times I wouldn&#8217;t have, had it been the last day. Some people will complain no matter what the change is, but this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am another one anxiously awaiting this change. We were fortunate enough to not have any of the late evening ordeals this year but have had several over the years and it is definitely a pain. What makes it worse is when you take a deer in warm conditions. Hanging them overnight is not an easy thing to do. I hate going through all of the bother of packing the body cavity in ice. If I get them checked in right away I can have them quartered up and on ice before I would even make it back from the checking station.

I am still a bit unsure of the method for landowners though. I know I saw it on here that they are going to be required to do it online. I was talking to the owner of the local outdoor store which is a checking station and he was convinced that landowners were going to need to bring them in to have them checked in. I tried to point out what was discussed on here but he knew nothing about that. I can't recall the exact document or link for that info but I think M.Magis may have posted this last year. Mike, if you still have that link can you post it on here?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I din't save the link for some reason, and can't find it now. I know it was on the DIW site. Here's the copy and paste from the artical I posted:


> Landowner Hunters
> House Bill 1, which was passed by 128th Ohio General Assembly in July of 2009, made an addition to ORC 1533.11 requiring that landowners be allowed to use their name or address with an electronic game check system.
> 
> Landowners hunters who don&#8217;t have to buy a license and hunt only on their own land will be able to check deer or turkey that is harvested using the Internet or at a license agent. The phone in method will not be available for landowner hunters because they are not required to obtain a permit with a unique number prior to hunting.
> ...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Lundy, what would have happened if you had shot the deer on Tuesday evening? Would you have made it to the check station by the 8pm legal cut-off? .


It would have been very close, I think we got to the Lodi General store right at 8PM.

I applaud the ODNR for making it easier on the honest hunters, and if it saves money and improves effeciency all the better. 

I have never liked increased regulation and scrunity being put on the honest average person just because of a few bad apples. Lets frisk grandma at the airport............


And it will not change the dollars that I spend in the local area that I hunt. I will still have 13-15 days of hotel, dinners out, grocery store trips, gas stations, Walmart trips, etc, etc. I don't think I have ever purchased more than a bottle of water and a bag of chips when checking a deer at store


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I honestly think a large percentage of the check stations will be glad to not have to deal with it anymore. People like to think it brings them in a lot of money, but fact is it costs most of them more than they make. Some around here quit doing it because it disrupted business too much. I understand the tradition of hanging around the check stations, but let's not pretend that it helps the economy.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I honestly think a large percentage of the check stations will be glad to not have to deal with it anymore. People like to think it brings them in a lot of money, but fact is it costs most of them more than they make. Some around here quit doing it because it disrupted business too much. I understand the tradition of hanging around the check stations, but let's not pretend that it helps the economy.


Agree, my local gun shop can't wait to get the hunters out of the shop. He said they drag in mud, don't buy much at al,l and are in the way of his normal business. 
I hope the landowner will at least be able to go online to check the deer in. I too get tired of hanging the deer and taking it down several times when it is shot late in the afternoon.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I honestly can not recall buying items while in the store checking my deer in more than maybe once. Most of the time if you are checking them in during one of the busy gun seasons it is as mentioned. The guys are working at a frantic pace just to get hunters tagged and moving along. They don't seem like they even have anyone available to ring up a normal sale. Hunters will still need to buy items along the way.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

That's great, I don't have internet at my house! 

I agree that most check in stations will be glad it is over. I always felt bad when I went to the local gas station and was all bloody and muddy. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

You can scout, you can put tree stands out, you can get up at the butt crack of dawn. Spend countless amount of money on equipment. And now you are whining about a little more time and gas to check in a deer? *GIVE ME A BREAK!!! *

I predict a lower total on deer kills next year... Due to non-tagging...

There will maybe be 1 out of 200+ deer seen buy check-in people or warden's. where as now they are all seen now... If you really are this nieve to believe the malarkey that you guy's are saying well It's unbelievable...


I talk to guy's in Kentucky and ask them if they check in there deer? They say only the ones worth checking in.... This comes from 3 different groups of people. Friends,, guy's I play softball with,, and G-pa's friends... 

Yea, there are honest people and dishonest but you are making it to easy...


dam it, I thought it was a doe it's a small 6 pointer... Oh well I'll call it in as a doe. 

Dam I thought that was the big 16pointer I was after and it is just a descent 8 oh well I will call it in as a doe and keep my buck tag for the bruiser...

I could go on and on and on....... This is going to hurt the Buck #'s doe #'s... and next year I will ask "HOW DO YOU LIKE THE CHANGE"

Never bought much at the check in station what ever. I watched tons of money get spent at the one I was at.. A line out the door.... Buchtal north of Nelsonville..


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm all for the new system. If check in stations were more readily available I'd be for keeping the current system but they aren't. In Newark where I hunt there is 3 options to check in a deer, 2 of which are not open on Sunday and the 3rd closes at 6PM. Basically if you shoot a deer near the end of shooting time on Sunday there is literally nowhere to check it in within 45 minutes.

As for buying things when checking in deer - I honestly can not remember one single time I've ever bought something at a check station. When I go there I've got blood on me, I'm tired from dragging a deer up a hill and into a truck and I just want to check it in and then drop it off at the processor. The last thing I want to do is go shopping unless perhaps there is some specific item I've been needing to get anyway - and I would have gotten that item regardless of checking the deer in.

I can't argue that some people will the abuse new system but honestly do you think they would be legal anyway? Every year I see 2-3 deer left next to parking areas at wildlife areas that have been shot, gutted and drug to their car then left there. I am completely baffled as to why you would shoot a deer, gut it, drag it to your car and leave it. Idiots like that will continue to be idiots regardless of how check-ins go.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

wildman said:


> You can scout, you can put tree stands out, you can get up at the butt crack of dawn. Spend countless amount of money on equipment. And now you are whining about a little more time and gas to check in a deer? *GIVE ME A BREAK!!! *
> 
> I predict a lower total on deer kills next year... Due to non-tagging...
> 
> ...


First of all I removed one part of a line in your post. I didn't want this thread to get locked for political junk.

I really don't see any of what you mentioned as an issue. Why would we complain about time and gas to check in a deer? Well I suppose some may look at that as a trivial matter but for me it is a lot more than the issue of gas. It is the difference in me needing to buy bags of ice and spending extra days to process a deer when it would otherwise take me a 2-3 hours in one evening.

You cite a lot of instances where someone may be tempted to alter their checking data. The thing I can't help but believe is that if those guys are that deceitful and spiteful of the laws in place then they would not bat an eye to leave those deer lay in the field under the current format. I am quite certain that gets done already and this change will do nothing to address that.


As far as your assessment of how the checking stations feel about it I may ask that question to the local sporting goods shop the next time I stop in to get a first hand view. I really doubt that they will be very concerned. But we will see.

Oh and your prediction of the harvest numbers going down next year I suspect that you may be right on that one although I am thinking that will be the case in true numbers anyway. So to imply that next year's numbers are skewed by the new system would be totally unsubstantiated.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Go and talk to some people in KY. and they will tell you that there check in system is a joke...

Think what you want but what I see from the commits here are how mush of a convince it is, *I know it has been SO SO terrible all these years. I just wonder how some of you got by...*

The trade off to me is not worth it.. It makes it to easy...... #'s will be skewed on Buck's and does.. I am serious random call some KY guy's see what they say.. I am sure they will say it convenient but that is all they will have to say, That is positive..


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know an awful lot of hunters who deer hunt in Ohio and I can say that I don't know of a single one of them that I would suspect of breaking the rules when it comes to deer tags whether it be with the current system or with the newly proposed one. I just think you are painting a broad brush over this with issues that could occur. And not one of those issues can be solved by using the current system as long as the hunters do not check the deer in.



> *I know it has been SO SO terrible all these years. I just wonder how some of you got by...*


I am sure I would still survive if they left the system the old way but that still does not eliminate the fact that I would be miserable every time I had to load the carcass up with ice and parade it all over the county...or had to leave it hanging for a night and then take a half a day off work to get it taken care of the next day. I don't enjoy that part of the hunting. For those who do they can still take theirs to the checking stations just like before.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I am just stating the fact's that happen in other states that have this law...

The people that I hunt with are upstanding but I and not locked in a bubble I know many many people some of them will be tempted. Facts are facts

I just got off the phone with a customer from KY. And everything I have said was backed by him... believe it or not


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

And I have talked over the years to a few folks who had no problem with the way it is in Kentucky so I guess you get all kinds of opinions.

The bottom line is this is a done deal and we all have it to look forward to...or to dread whatever we may choose.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

wildman said:


> I am just stating the fact's that happen in other states that have this law...


No you're not, you're stating an opinion. A misguided one at that. 


wildman said:


> I just got off the phone with a customer from KY. And everything I have said was backed by him... believe it or not


Is your customer an expert/authority, or does he just have the same misguided opinion as you? 

Fact is the sky isn't falling and you'll get over it.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

bkr43050 I agree to disagree..lol

M.Magis you will see as for the experts the Gw's are not all for it other than less paper work....

And yes there is nothing anyone can do... next year it just gets easier for you guy's and the bad guy's...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wildman,

If you want to go stand in line at the OBMV to renew your plates, go to the IRS office to pay your taxes, go to the bank to deposit a check, go to a store to buy your hunting license or travel to a check station to check a deer you go for it, have big time, I wish you well, your choice.

Please don't attempt to force your value standards on me. If your personal time and convenience has less value (obviously) to you than mine does to me that's OK with me.

It is refreshing however to see someone able to present a dissenting opinion in such an intelligent, well thought out, coherent and persuasive manner


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

as usual, change frightens most people. im kinda looking forward to it because i have changed hunting areas. i dont drive right by montys check in station on mosquito lake any longer. id be checking at gander mtn and it would be out of my way. id have to agree with magis, the sky isnt falling. damn, did i actually agree with magis.lol.:C


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Liars will lie, and cheaters will cheat. Nothing has changed. Honest people will not lie just because it is easier to lie. *If* they were truly honest in the first place.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Like most of you guys, I can't wait for the new system. It's been such a pain in the butt to try to make it to a check station. 

My expierence with other hunters in Ky is alot different than Wildman's has been. I used to hunt in Ky and everyone checked in their deer. It was nice, shoot it-tag it-go home.
I do know 3 guys who hunt in both Ohio and Indiana. If they shoot a deer and can't get it tagged, they simply process it. 
*Not checking deer goes both ways.* I only hunted with them once (I checked in my deer)and I could almost see the one guys point. As he stated, I'm hunting deer on my land and I process the deer at my house. Half the time I drive to the check station, he's closed. If they let me call the kill in, I would tag them all.
I always made it a point to buy something from the guys at the check station but I can't imagine the extra few dollars I spent making much of a difference in his years sales.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I stopped in last evening at the local sporting good store that serves as one of the primary checking stations in Mount Vernon. I was picking up some fishing line but took the opportunity to discuss this a bit with them. I described our discussion and their comments supported what I was thinking. The owner comments were that the hunters buy very little from them anyway. They said there could be 50 guys lined up and they would be lucky if they had hardly a one buying anything. And when they bought something it was never anything substantial. They were in no way concerned about the fact that they would not be tagging all those deer/turkeys anymore.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I am not "forcing my value standards" on any one. Is the mere fact that I differ in opinion in anyway state that? 

The matter of skewed #'s and other things that I have stated far out weigh the convenience. Any more the thought of easier/convenience is always considered better. In this case the thought that 1 out of 200 bucks will never be seen. Bothers me...Whether stores make money and how far people have to drive is irrelevant to me and I don't buy it.. I have seen different.


The fact that there is a loss history/tradition being loss has not even been brought up. The fact that kid's hunters are declining. As a child the deer check in station was the catalysis of 90% of the dream about the big one of most hunters young and old.. I am sure the commit "they will still dream" will come out, But I hope my point is not being over looked.

I am not attacking any one I am just stating the thing's we are giving up/giving in to for mere connivance..That's all

_Liars will lie, and cheaters will cheat. Nothing has changed. Honest people will not lie just because it is easier to lie. If they were truly honest in the first place._

I only wish this was true. The world would be a much better place...

M.Magis Misguided? Do you think that I just randomly can up with is stuff. It has been discuses since the dawn of the phone you deer in was introduced. By experts and fellow hunters..

The fact that the deer herd in Ohio is one of the best in the world means we are doing something right. I am not saying its the end of the world and I have no fear of change.. Add this with the next great idea then the next well who knows..2 buck limit would be great but would it be good for the herd. NO but it would make a lot of people happy, Insurance company's would also be happy..


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

The state randomly checks deer at check stations with the new system in place the state will have more time to check processors. If they run random numbers at the processors and a buck is called in as a doe the person who called it in will be caught. You can say what if they don't take the deer to a processor? With the current system you could tag a deer take it home and never take it to a check station! So explain how the new system will be any better or worse then the old system to catch a cheater. I think there will be no difference.
Angler ss


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I might be the only one, but I think the harvest numbers will be UP in January next year. I think alot of people with a tag still will simply call in and get a tag number. Why? because they can. Just my OPINION though. 

I also fimly believe that 99% of people will adhere to the rules, just like they do NOW.

I am fully in favor of this change. I have had too much trouble trying to get to an open check station more than once when out in nowhere SE ohio.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I might be the only one, but I think the harvest numbers will be UP in January next year. I think alot of people with a tag still will simply call in and get a tag number. Why? because they can. Just my OPINION though.
> 
> I also fimly believe that 99% of people will adhere to the rules, just like they do NOW.


I suppose someone may take that twisted logic to get a tag number although I am not sure why. But even by your own admission in the second sentence of 99% doing the right thing then that 1% will hardly have an effect.


----------

